# Samara well simple pop-up



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

A few years ago a bought this Samara look a like half head that we can put in a windows. After a year of use, we broke it and since then i've looking for a prop to use it.

So here is the progress on my samara well pop-up.

I use a large beer bucket to glue on the foam rocks. 
Use great stuff as a mortar 
and then basecoat with orange paint)
...orange cause this was my only color left.


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks awesome. Can't wait to see the pop-up.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

ok, so here's the samara type head i was talking about. It mounted to a styro head that i've cut at 3/4 and attached with velcro so i can change the battery (the head light up).










and here's the finished well.








Just have to work a bit on the motor movement and i'll be able to upload a video.

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice gooey looking well you have there, Sam


----------

